# Price offers for new Sony CDX-C910R



## g7ignition (Oct 12, 2010)

Hello!
need to put it on ebay and need price offers for new Sony CDX-C910R?

My regards


----------



## g7ignition (Oct 12, 2010)

Sony CDX C910 Mobile ES The Best of The Best Sony XES "Junior" Hi End New | eBay

bids are welcome


----------



## g7ignition (Oct 12, 2010)

Used but still good one: http://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/221909043747


----------

